# Glycemic Food Index



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The glycemic index ranks foods on how they affect our blood sugar levels. This index measures how much your blood sugar increases in the two or three hours after eating. The glycemic index is about foods high in carbohydrates, and rates them by ow quickly they’re converted into glucose, which is the form of sugar [...]

*Read More...*


----------

